# This site gives you FREE FULL SIZE SAMPLE of Food last 25 years



## kathy067j (Jul 26, 2012)

I just got my sample. It only one per household. FULL size.
FREE SAMPLE

http://www.shareasale.com/r.cfm?b=398047&u=671898&m=37152&urllink=&afftrack


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

The REAL site this person is trying to send you to is http://www.myfoodstorage.com/ however if you click their link it gets them some type of marketing credits or kick back or something. The FREE stuff is a sample pouch after you give them all your info.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

This site gives you 1,000 rounds of free rifle ammo! I just got mine and it works great.

Free Sample.

http://www.oopsiforgotthelink.com


----------



## pawpaw (Dec 21, 2011)

*Moderators?*



CulexPipiens said:


> The REAL site this person is trying to send you to is http://www.myfoodstorage.com/ however if you click their link it gets them some type of marketing credits or kick back or something. The FREE stuff is a sample pouch after you give them all your info.


With an entire 2 (two) posts to kathy067j's credit, one of them apparently being a marketing effort, I must ask if there are protocols for this on this site.
Thanks CulexPipiens, and "Good Shot!", Sentry18!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Same thin been tried before with the free sample stuff. 

Did some checkin on there "food". High in sodium, small portions, yada yada yada. I'd say ferget the free sample an stick ta what ya know works. Just my two coppers worth.

Watch, ifin enough backlash happens from this, I'll bet the OP will drop offin the boards. Simply here ta sell us stuff.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> ... ifin enough backlash happens from this, I'll bet the OP will drop offin the boards. *Simply here ta sell us stuff*.


I think we can put *that* in the "no shit" file 

Unfortunately, pawpaw, if the admin made it so that you had to have x# of posts, it would actually make it worse, because threads would get clogged by these spammers with shitty one-liner meaningless posts like "I agree" to a bunch of 2-years-dead threads until the threshold was reached...

We're NOT anti-capitalist on this site, but we ARE anti-ripoff.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Spam busted!

Does this count towards my minimum number of posts before I am accepted?


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Immolatus said:


> Spam busted!
> 
> Does this count towards my minimum number of posts before I am accepted?


to the loony bin maybe... :lolsmash:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Immolatus said:


> Spam busted!
> 
> Does this count towards my minimum number of posts before I am accepted?


Yep. only 13 posts to go and we'll let you into all the sections.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> Yep. only 13 posts to go and we'll let you into all the sections.


:sssh: You aren't supposed to tell them that ... its a SeaKret :sssh:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

That kind of food might work for some people. I can't imagine eating a bunch of MRE's or a bunch of freeze-dried food. I went to the grocery store and tried to buy the kinds of things that we already eat right now.


----------

